# Thomas has been found!



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok After months of hearing some of you score deals on the Thomas set I finally found one in my price range. Last weekend I got some cash from an ATM that I do not normally use. On the back of the reciept was a coupon for Hobby Lobby. Ok that mean there was one someplace close by right? I started poking around online and it led me to one in the Buffalo area. As I was goingto be in Niagara Falls on Saturday I called them to see if they had any sets in stock and the price? Sure enough they had 4 sets. In that time someone had asked me if he could borrow my Railbender. I clued him in that I was going to pick one of these up. I scored mine in the monring on my way north. I spent the day on the water front jsut off the Niagara River in Niagara Falls watching the kids across the canal run their R/C boats and listeing to and sometimes watching the Airshow at the airbase there. Havign never been to an airshow or even near one like this it was neat to see some of the planes fly by over and around. 
Stopped at Matt's in the evening to drop off the railbender and his brand new Thomas was running and had been for about 4 hours. Only problem was with the coupler on the back of Thomas. Chatted a few minutes with him and then we headed off to dinner. I got my set opened up Sunday but could not run as the air was full of water and lightening. I'd been mowing when the skies opened up.I was surprised to see the metal wheel on Annie & Clarabel! Straight out of the box the rear hook & loop on Thomas was loose. Came off in my hand. Looks to me like itwasn't even screwed in correctly? Easy fix really. MY train budget is shot for now.

Chas


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*A hand built, (not my me), Annie & Clarabel...*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom! Those look nice in "real" wood. I noted that the Bachman kits did not have ANY interiors. Probably good though as the kids will fill them with "passengers" I'm sure. I'm actually happier that they have metal wheels and no interiors... 

Chas


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I pull them with an old live steam Aster GER...












I tell the kids he is a little known friend of Thomas called Gerry, (GER for short). It seems to work for them, as you can see...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas' distant cousin? LOL! Great stuff Tom! I'm not at the Aster stage yet. 

Chas


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas & Ger. That's not to be confused with another famous pair, Tom & Jerry, who these kids are far to young to remember, as probably are their parents.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Chas

I am surprised your Hobby Lobby has any train-related merchandise. 

The few I fequent down here in Houston, Tx used to carry a bit of train merchandise but have not for more than a year.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
The one and only one I was in before this had no hobby related merchandise (Elmira/Big Flats area). I called befor I made the stop as it was on the way to a family related day and I did not want to take away too much time shopping. The wife normally would ahve wanted to wander but I foudn the Thomas set and got out without looking too ahrd for anything else. I also called to ask ahead of time to make sure they had them. 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas, a quick heads up... Annie and Claribel are fussy little b-----s, I finally just gave in (up?) and used brass strip to make swinging drawbars on Kim's


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know Allen.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
Got to run Thomas last night. Not only are Annie & Clarabel fussy (jumping the rails and uncoupling) but Thomas can be as well. I noted that there is a TON of side to side play in the drive train which seems to allow him to climb the outside rail in an 8' diameter curve quite well. Will a little extra weight help this? Both in Thomas and the ladies? 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

more weight always helps - unless you get too much. Improving your trackwork often does too. Check your cross level. A tiny dip can start an uncouple or derail.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thomas, Percy and James are great locos to use to find the problems with your track, the fixed wheelbase and unsprung wheels will show you every dip and turnout that needs leveling. Great for checking after laying new track!


----------

